# شرح الخاصية الجديدة (انشر مواضيعك و مواضيع المنتدى عالميا)



## My Rock (21 أغسطس 2007)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد يسوع المسيح

سبق و اعلنا الخاصية الجديدة في موضوع سابق (مشرف جديد, قسم جديد و خاصية جديدة)

و هذه الخاصية, هي الأيقونات الصغيرة اسفل كل رد و موضوع







الخاصية هذه ستضمن نشر موضوعك عالميا و ستوفر امكانية جلب زوار و متصفحين لموضوعك و التي ستضمن ايضا نشر موقعنا و منتدانا عالميا

لذلك, تستطيع استخدام هذه الخاصية, لخدمة مواضيع و خدمة المنتدى ايضا

سنأتي لشرح الخاصية الجديدة, و هي تتشابه لحد كبير بعضها البعض في التسجيل و ارسال المواضيع, لذلن سنكتفي بشرح الأولى





































لأستخدام هذه الخاصية, قم بالظغط على الأيقونة 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 التي ستأخذك لموقع www.digg.com 

و التي سيطلب منك التسجيل للمرة الأولى فقط (يفضل التسجيل بنفس الأسم في المنتدى لو كان متاح, او اي اسم قريب له) 
اذ ستظهر اماك الصورة التالية:






قم بالظغط على *Join now*, و املأ الحقول المعروفة في كل مواقع التسجيل






بعد التسجيل في الموقع, ستظهر عند الصفحة التالية عندما تضغط على الصورة في اسفل المواضيع





ثم اختيار المكان المناسب للموضوع






و من ثم ارسل الموضوع بالظغط على الزر Submit Story

يمكن استخدام نفس الطريقة في الأيقونات الأخرى, التي تشبه الطرية التي شرحناها الى حد كبير

سلام و نعمة


----------



## ginajoojoo (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شرح الخاصية الجديدة (انشر مواضيع و مواضيع المنتدى عالميا)*

شكرا للتوضيح انا فعلا ماكنتش فاهمة وظيفتهم ....
لكن بالنسبة لقسم الترانيم واللى اغلب مشاركاتى فيه هل ينفع تطبيق الخواص دى فى موضوعات شرايط الترانيم وايه هو المكان المناسب للترانيم هل اضيفها الفيديو والميوزيك؟؟
وباذن ربنا نستخدمهم صح لدعم ونشر المنتدى​ربنا يبارك فى المنتدى وفيك روك ويبارك خدمتك ...سلام ونعمة​


----------



## My Rock (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شرح الخاصية الجديدة (انشر مواضيع و مواضيع المنتدى عالميا)*



ginajoojoo قال:


> لكن بالنسبة لقسم الترانيم واللى اغلب مشاركاتى فيه هل ينفع تطبيق الخواص دى فى موضوعات شرايط الترانيم وايه هو المكان المناسب للترانيم هل اضيفها الفيديو والميوزيك؟؟​​​​​


​
نعم من الممكن جدا استخدام هذه الخاصية في قسم الترانيم, مع وضعها في مكان الميوزك فهو مناسب جدا

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## فيدو ديدو (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شرح الخاصية الجديدة (انشر مواضيعك و مواضيع المنتدى عالميا)*

شكرا للتوضيح اخي ماي روك وفكرة كتير حلوة وشرح رائع 
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## K A T Y (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شرح الخاصية الجديدة (انشر مواضيعك و مواضيع المنتدى عالميا)*

*فكرة جميلة قوي ياروك*

*بس عندي كام سؤال *

* لو مواضيع روحية ممكن احطها فين؟ *

*ولو موضوع متجدد كل مشاركة اعملها الخاصية ديه؟*

*ربنا يحافظ عليك ويخليك لينا*

*ويبارك تعبك*​


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شرح الخاصية الجديدة (انشر مواضيعك و مواضيع المنتدى عالميا)*

ميرسى يا روك على اهتمامك ..ربنا يبارك خدمتك
سلام ونعمة​


----------



## kajo (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شرح الخاصية الجديدة (انشر مواضيعك و مواضيع المنتدى عالميا)*

طب و الباقى دول ايه ؟


----------



## My Rock (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شرح الخاصية الجديدة (انشر مواضيعك و مواضيع المنتدى عالميا)*



kajo قال:


> طب و الباقى دول ايه ؟


 
الباقي ليهم نفس الخاصية, بس لمواقع عالمية اخرى
سلام و نعمة


----------



## kajo (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شرح الخاصية الجديدة (انشر مواضيعك و مواضيع المنتدى عالميا)*

شكرا لتعبك


----------



## the servant (25 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: شرح الخاصية الجديدة (انشر مواضيعك و مواضيع المنتدى عالميا)*

سلام ونعمة اخي العزيز,,,,

طبعا مجهود رائع وشرح مستوفي للخواص الجديدة
بس هو لو في موضوع حواري او مناقشات ممكن تتحط تحت اني قسم

رب المجد يعوض تعب محبتك مئة وستين وثلاثين


----------



## My Rock (2 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شرح الخاصية الجديدة (انشر مواضيعك و مواضيع المنتدى عالميا)*



K A T Y قال:


> *لو مواضيع روحية ممكن احطها فين؟ *​
> *ولو موضوع متجدد كل مشاركة اعملها الخاصية ديه؟*​
> ​


​



frai قال:


> بس هو لو في موضوع حواري او مناقشات ممكن تتحط تحت اني قسم


 
لو مواضيع روحية, يمكنك ان تضعوها في ال General 
و لا داعي لعمل هذه الخاصية لموضوع متجدد

سلام و نعمة


----------

